#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in visakhapatnam | Best Btech/BE colleges in visakhapatnam

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 9 Engineering Colleges in Visakhapatnam:*
GITAM Institute of TechnologyAndhra University College of EngineeringGayatri Vidya Parishad College of EngineeringPydah College of Engineering & TechnologyRaghu Engineering CollegeAvanthi Institute of Engineering & TechnologyAnil Neerukonda Institute of TechnologyDadi Institute of Engineering & TechnologySankethika Vidya Parishad Engineering College*1.) GITAM Institute of Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 1980.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringInformation TechnologyCivil EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringBiotechnologyBachelor of Architecture*Fee Structure:* 
*Course*
*Duration*
*1st 
year*
*2nd
Year*
*3rd
Year*
*4th
Year*

B.Tech
4 years
1,54,000
1,54,000
1,54,000
1,54,000



*Placement:* 
The University has established Training & Placement Center in each of the Institutes headed by a senior faculty member. The objectives of the center are to:
provide training for development of integrated personality.provide employable skills to all students.develop innovative entrepreneurs and dynamic leaders for the nation.achieve 100 per cent gainful placement.The centre functions under the guidance of the principal of each institute. The training and placement officer is assisted by assistant training officer. A senior faculty member from each department coordinates the activities of the centre with the active involvement of student coordinators.

*Address:* Gandhi Nagar, Rushikonda, Visakhapatnam-530 045 Andhra Pradesh, India





  Similar Threads: Pydah College of Engineering and Technology Visakhapatnam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Dadi Institute of Engineering and Technology (DIET) Visakhapatnam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Raghu Engineering College Visakhapatnam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Gayatri Vidya Parishad College of Engineering Visakhapatnam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Andhra University College of Engineering*
*Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous university.

*Courses:* 
Department of ArchitectureDepartment of Chemical EngineeringDepartment of Civil EngineeringDepartment of Computer Science & Systems EngineeringDepartment of Electrical EngineeringDepartment of Electronics & Communication EngineeringDepartment of Geo-EngineeringDepartment of Instrument TechnologyDepartment of Marine EngineeringDepartment of Mechanical EngineeringDepartment of Metallurgical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Si.No
Course
Tution fee per annum for the students of Private Unaided College
*Remarks*

Category 'A'
Category 'B'

Tution Fee
University Development fee
Tution Fee
University Development fee

01
B.E/B.Tech
Rs. 30,200/-
3,300/- (At the time of Admission)
Rs. 91,700/-
Rs. 22,000/- (The U.D.F. in Two installments @ Rs. 11,00/- each in 1st year and 3rd year of Course)
Rs. 3,000/- extra for NBA Accreditation


*
Placement:* 
Various companies visiting the campus are
1. Larson and Tubro
2. Mahendra & Mahendra
3. HPCL
4. VPT
5. Tata Consultancy Services
6. Satyam Computers
7. Wipro Infotech

*Address:* Karachettu Road, Visakhapatnam, Andhra Pradesh 530003.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Gayatri Vidya Parishad College of Engineering*
*Year of Establishment:* 1996.

*Affiliation:* JNTU, Kakinada.

*Courses:* 
Chemical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and Communication Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Year of Admission of the Student
Tuition Fee
Accreditation Fee
Admission / Registration / Recognition Fee
Fee for Special Services rendered by College
Common Services Fee rendered by University
Fee for Value Added Courses
Library & Laboratory Fee
Total

Convener Category
NRI / Category 'B'
Convener Category
NRI / Category 'B'

2012
73,200/-
73,200/-
3,000/-
2,000/-
1,000/-
1,500/-
3,000/-
1,000/-
84,700/-
84,700/-


*
Placement:* 
Gayathri Vidya Parishad College of Engineering . This placement portal automates the placement process at the college. Employers can use this portal to communicate with the College Placement Office and through necessary permissions manage campus recruitment and hire students and alumni online. Employer can register here. Students and alumni can now access the placement office, college related news, search jobs and access information to help enhance career and advance their skills.

*Address:* Madhurawada, Visakhapatnam - 530 048.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Pydah College of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Training and Placement Cell is an integral part of the institute. The institute has provided complete infrastructure for effective functioning of the cell. Training activities are organized throughout the year with an effort towards preparing the prospective students for the campus selection programs. We invite various industries and reputed firms for campus recruitment. It moulds the young engineering graduates to enthusiastic executives. The cell is sensitized to function throughout the year towards generating placement and training opportunities for the students.

*Address:* Visakhapatnam, Andhra Pradesh, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Raghu Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* JNTU, Kakinada.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 

*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A0573
Nagavarapu Surya Sri Harshit
CSE

2
08981A05B5
Varada Santosh Kumar
CSE

3
08981A0507
Arugula Sruthi Grace
CSE

4
08981A05C0
Vusirikala Sri Haritha
CSE

5
08981A0525
Donga Hyma
CSE

6
08981A0554
Kurada Harikapatnaik
CSE

7
08981A0517
Buddharaju Surya Kumari
CSE

8
08981A0558
Lanka Sahithi
CSE

9
08981A0594
Rudraraju Tejaswi
CSE

10
08981A0599
Shahnul
CSE

11
08981A0590
Pottabatula Vasavi
CSE

12
08981A0508
Baggam Raja Prasanna
CSE

13
08981A0596
Sadasivuni Ramya Sripadma
CSE

14
08981A0514
Boddu Surya Priyankababy
CSE

15
08981A0522
Degala Sarika Singh
CSE

16
08981A0513
Boddepalli Rajani
CSE

17
08981A0553
Kuchcharlapati Pravallika
CSE

18
08981A0572
Muppidi Venkatesh
CSE

19
08981A0485
Namballa Damodar
ECE

20
08981A0415
Bokka Yekavani
ECE

21
08981A0492
Pelluri V Naga Saisri Harsha
ECE

22
08981A04C2
Thangachan Geetha Bhagyalaxmi
ECE

23
08981A0463
Lanka Divya
ECE

24
08981A0469
Mamidanna Lalithalavanya
ECE

25
08981A0490
Pallsetty Jyothsna
ECE

26
08981A0489
Nookala Bhargavi
ECE

27
08981A0475
Mahazabeen Ruksar
ECE

28
08981A0412
Bhogapurapu Pravvenraju
ECE

29
08981A0441
Golukonda Soma Ashok
ECE

30
08981A0446
Karri Jagadish Reddy
ECE

31
08981A0425
Chiriki Naresh Kumar
ECE

32
08981A0323
Jilludimudi V L S Sujit
MECH

33
08981A0357
Sonia Dhaniwala
MECH

34
08981A0362
Venkata Ravi Thej Pingala
MECH

35
08981A1235
Nallala Ayyappa
IT

36
08981A1211
Dadikeerthi Vardhani
IT

37
08981A1251
Sri Lasya Karanam
IT

38
08981A1261
Yavarna Ramesh
IT

39
08981A0208
B Mamatha
EEE

40
08981A0221
I.Divya
EEE

41
08985A0212
B.Sravanthi
EEE

42
08981A0235
M.Tejasree
EEE












*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A05A4
Subhadra Satapathy
CSE

2
08981A0209
B.V. Sri Divya
EEE

3
08981A0263
S.V. Rajeswari
EEE

4
08981A0251
S. Siddharth
EEE







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A0330
K Sampath Srinivas
MECH

2
08981A0329
Kvv Chandu
MECH

3
08981A0314
D Rakesh Binny
MECH

4
08981A0303
Aditya Misra
MECH

5
08981A0347
Pericharla Ganesh
MECH

6
09985A0301
Kornana Upendra Babu
MECH

7
08981A0325
Kanakala Venkata Ramana
MECH

8
08981A0335
M Ratna Teja
MECH

9
08981A0349
P Swapneel
MECH

10
08981A0308
Basava Vishwa Bharath
MECH

11
08981A0318
Ganti Santosh Kumar
MECH

12
08981A0348
Pitani Venkata Sai Kishore
MECH

13
08981A0306
Baddi Prasad
MECH

14
08981A0331
Kutcherlapati Bala Sudheer Varma
MECH

15
08981A0324
Kakara Srinuvasu Rao
MECH

16
08981A0333
Madem Eswar Venkatesh
MECH

17
08981A0321
G Kiran Kumar
MECH

18
08981A0304
Amara Jeevankumar
MECH

19
08981A0319
Geddam Rajasekhar
MECH

20
08981A04B7
Simhadri Hariprasad
ECE

21
08981A0449
Raja Sekhar Kilaparthi
ECE

22
09985A0401
K Kartikeswara
ECE

23
08981A04B4
St Abbas
ECE

24
08981A0422
C Rinjumon Abraham
ECE

25
08981A0419
Burri Kondababu
ECE

26
08981A0470
M Himavanth
ECE

27
08981A0242
S Syama Nookanaidu
ECE

28
08981A0474
M Mohan Reddy
ECE

29
08981A0257
Kartheekvarma Tirumalaraju
EEE

30
08981A0265
Vvn Sangaraju
EEE

31
08981A0207
B Ramkumar
EEE

32
08981A0201
Abdul Raheem
EEE

33
08981A0202
Adapa Satish Kumar
EEE

34
08981A0211
Ramdev Yadav Chidaga
EEE

35
08981A0232
Venkat Ramana Madem
EEE

36
08981A0236
Mark Babji Tezha
EEE

37
08981A0239
Mohd Ishak
EEE

38
08981A0203
Sandeep Machavarapu
EEE

39
08981A0247
Pisini Sekhar
EEE







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
09985A0202
B. Shiva Prasad
EEE







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
09985A0202
B. Shiva Prasad
EEE







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
09985A0202
B. Shiva Prasad
EEE







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A0313
Dasari Krishna Geethika
MECH

2
08981A0333
Madem Eswarvenkatesh
MECH

3
08981A0362
Venkata Ravi Thej Pingala
MECH







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*


1
08981A0316
Dogga Divya Chandrika
MECH







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A0340
Nadella Hasita
MECH







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A0493
Penneru Ramu
ECE

2
08981A0551
Korrapati Sneha
CSE

3
08981A0234
Manda Sailaja
EEE

4
08981A0407
Anumakonda Jeevan
ECE







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A0333
Madem Eswarvenkatesh
MECH

2
08981A0337
Mohammed Rafi
MECH







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A0530
Garbhana Hari Babu
CSE







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A04B7
Simhadri Hari Prasad
ECE

2
08981A0472
Marella Naresh
ECE

3
08981A0244
Naveen Kumar P
EEE

4
08981A1239
Pilla Anusha
IT







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A0531
G. Dinesh Kumar
CSE

2
08981A05B2
U. Anusha
CSE

3
08981A0402
Satya Sai Krishna
ECE

4
08981A0575
N Sneha
CSE







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A0591
P Ranjani Vinodh
CSE

2
08981A0569
M. Santosh Kumar
CSE

3
08981A0577
N. Sowjanya
CSE

4
08981A0582
P.S. Priyanka
CSE

5
10981E0016
K.V.Anusha
MBA

6
10981E0017
K. Jhansy Priya
MBA

7
10981E0014
Joji Babu
MBA

8
10981E0036
S. Rajeswari
MBA







*S.No*
*Regd. No.*
*Name*
*Branch*

1
08981A0591
P Ranjani Vinodh
CSE

2
08981A05B9
V Siva Kumar
CSE

3
08981A1254
S Prasad Patnaik
IT

4
08981A0596
K Varalakshmi
CSE

5
08981A0599
Venkateswara Rao
CSE

6
08981A0505
Santosh Kumar
CSE




*Address:* Dakamarri, Bheemunipatnam Mandal, Visakhapatnam - 531 162, Andhra pradesh, India

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Avanthi Institute of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
InfosysMahindraSatyamSemantic SpaceCapGeminiWipro InfraStructureVijay ElectricalsCease FireBajaAllianz*Address:* AIET Campus, Tamaram, Makavarapalem, Narsipatnam Revenue Division, Visakhapatnam Dist. 531113, AP, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Anil Neerukonda Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* Andhra University (AU), Visakhapatnam.

*Courses:* 
Eletrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringMechanical EngineeringInformation TechnologyChemical EngineeringBio TechnologyCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 36,700/- Per Semester.

*Placement:* 
Anil Neerukonda Institute of Technology & Sciences has established a separate Training & Placements Dept, headed by a full time Dean (Training & Placements) assisted by 7 faculty members as Faculty Coordinators to maximize the opportunities for all our students in software as well as core sectors.


All the students are given Campus Recruitment Training on Quantitative Techniques, Logical Reasoning, Verbal Reasoning, English Grammar, Group Discussions, How to face an interview etc during their pre-final year. For this, we have full time in-house expert trainers on the above mentioned subjects.


We take critical feed back from our recruiters at the end of their recruitment process, collect performance of our alumni working with them; and implement them in the next training sessions for better performance. Hence, majority of our recruiters are repeated.


We have sufficient logistic support like AC Auditorium (400 occupancy), Examination Halls (500-occupancy at-one-go), AC interview rooms etc for on/pooled campus selections.


With the co-ordination of all these stake holders, we could increase our placement percentage year on year and serve the student community.


We are proud to say that ANITS ranked in the Top-Ten Most Preferred Colleges out of 700+ private engineering colleges in the state of AP (as per APSCHE, the body which conducts engineering admissions in the state).

*Address:* 10-50-18/1(15), 2nd Floor, Siripuram, Tower, Siripurm, Cbm Compound, Cbm Compound, Visakhapatnam, Andhra Pradesh 530003, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Dadi Institute of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
SNO
NAME
BRANCH
COMPANY NAME

1
A.Aditya
CSE
Kclink Technologies

2
G.Sushma
CSE
*Kclink Technologies*

3
Prasanna Sai
CSE
*Kclink Technologies*

4
P.Venkatesh
CSE
*Kclink Technologies*

5
Vinod Kumar
CSE
*Kclink Technologies*

6
P.Poojitha
CSE
*Kclink Technologies*

7
G. Naga lakshmi 
CSE
*Kclink Technologies*

8
Pratyusha pani  
IT
*Kclink Technologies*

9
A. Praveen 
IT
*Kclink Technologies*

10
Viswanatha Malik
IT
*Kclink Technologies*

11
A A R Lakhsmi Sravanthi   
IT
*Hidden Brains, Ahmadabad*

12
Dantuluri Raga Tejswi 
IT
*Hidden Brains, Ahmadabad*

13
Uma Maheshwara Rao Karri 
CSE
*Hidden Brains, Ahmadabad*

14
Pratyusha pani  
IT
*JLK Arc Soft*

15
D.Praveen  
IT
*Sri Infotech*

16
Rajeev Palle 
CSE
*Wipro*

17
Srujana Puvvala 
CSE
*INFOSYS*

18
D. Praveen 
IT
*Polaris software Labs Ltd.*

19
K. Sashi Kumar 
CSE
*Polaris software Labs Ltd.*

20
D.Praveen 
CSE
*Polaris software Labs Ltd.*

21
G. Arun Kumar
MCA
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

22
V. Lavanya
MCA
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

23
S. Srinivasa Rao
MCA
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

24
G. Umadevi
MCA
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

25
J. Devaraj
MCA
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

26
K. Radha
MBA
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

27
J. Anjali
MBA
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

28
G.V. Laxmi
MBA
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

29
G. Aditya
ECE
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

30
A. Seshu
CSE
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

31
K. Praveen Kumar
IT
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

32
M. Prasad
IT
*AAS Technologies Pvt. Ltd.*

33
G. Ashok Vardhan 
IT
*Multimodus Ventures Pvt. Ltd*

34
S. Srinivasa Rao 
MCA
*Multimodus Ventures Pvt. Ltd*

35
P. Prasanth Kumar  
CSE
*Multimodus Ventures Pvt. Ltd*

36
G. Satish Kumar  
CSE
*Multimodus Ventures Pvt. Ltd*

37
G. Ravi Kumar 
MBA
*Multimodus Ventures Pvt. Ltd*

38
K. Radha 
MBA
*Multimodus Ventures Pvt. Ltd*

39
M. Venkata Naidu 
IT
*Multimodus Ventures Pvt. Ltd*

40
K. Umamaheswara Rao 
CSE
*Multimodus Ventures Pvt. Ltd*

41
A. Chandra kala 
MCA
*Multimodus Ventures Pvt. Ltd*

42
Gayatri Kumar Singh 
MBA
*Husys Consulting Pvt. Ltd.*

43
G.Sushma  
CSE
*Igenieses Technology Solutions Pvt. Ltd.*

44
K. N. Shiva Shankar 
CSE
*Igenieses Technology Solutions Pvt. Ltd.*

45
M. Lakshmi Narayana 
MCA
*Igenieses Technology Solutions Pvt. Ltd.*

46
Aditya Chiranjeevi  
MCA
*Igenieses Technology Solutions Pvt. Ltd.*

47
D. RaviKanth 
IT
*Igenieses Technology Solutions Pvt. Ltd.*

48
K. Naresh 
IT
*Igenieses Technology Solutions Pvt. Ltd.*

49
K. Venkateswarulu 
MBA
*Igenieses Technology Solutions Pvt. Ltd.*

50
M.S.K. Kumar  
MBA
*Igenieses Technology Solutions Pvt. Ltd.*

51
B. Uma
MBA
*Igenieses Technology Solutions Pvt. Ltd.*

52
N.C.V. Sagar 
MBA
*Igenieses Technology Solutions Pvt. Ltd.*

53
B. Uma
MBA
*SSIT staffing solutions*

54
D.Bharath Kumar
MBA
*SSIT staffing solutions*

55
Gayatri Kumar Singh 
MBA
*SSIT staffing solutions*

56
Asha Priyanka. V
MBA
*SSIT staffing solutions*

57
Vasireddy Ravi Teja
MBA
*SSIT staffing solutions*

58
Aneesha. B
MBA
*SSIT staffing solutions*

59
Boddeti Sadana
MBA
*SSIT staffing solutions*

60
Sravani Jana
MBA
*SSIT staffing solutions*

61
Amith Kumar Swain
IT
*Ballantine Technologies-CMMI Level 4*

62
V Viswanath Mallik
IT
*Ballantine Technologies-CMMI Level 4*

63
K Ravi Teja
IT
*Ballantine Technologies-CMMI Level 4*

64
P. Krishna
MBA
*HDFC Standard Life*

65
C. Prasad
MBA
*HDFC Standard Life*

66
V. Ramu
MBA
*HDFC Standard Life*

67
K. Prasanth Kumar
MBA
*HDFC Standard Life*

68
P. Nagabhushan Rao
MBA
*HDFC Standard Life*

69
B.Sadhana 
MBA
*TEC TAMMINA*

70
K.Pragna 
IT
*IBM*

71
*Neha Singh*
EEE
*Hindustan Aeronautics Limited*.



*Address:* National Highway 5, Anakapalle - 531 002, Vishakapatanam District., A.P., India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Sankethika Vidya Parishad Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* Andhra University.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*S.No*
*Name of the Company*
*Branch*
*Selected*

1
INFOSYS
ENGG
15

2
WIPRO
ENGG
5

3
PERSISTENT
ENGG
1

4
SYNTEL
ENGG
1

5
HSBC
ENGG
4

6
EICON
ENGG
20

7
KARVY
MBA
11

8
CSS CORP
ENGG
30

9
SIMPLEX INFRASTRUCTURES
ENGG
4

10
SAMCOMM TECHNOLOGIES
ENGG
23

11
AVIVA LIFE INSURANCE
MBA
9

12
TRIANZENT TECHNOLOGIES
ENGG
1

13
KRISHNA MOHAN CONSTRUCTION
ENGG
6

14
IVRCL
ENGG
32

15
ANGLO EASTERN SHIPPING
ENGG
3

16
HETERO MED SOLUTIONS LTD
PHARMACY
28

17
GENPACT
ENGG
1

18
Verzion Data Services
ENGG
6

19
EFFTRONICS
ENGG
1

*Grand Total*
*201*



*Address:* Behind Cricket Stadium, Pothinamallayyapalem, Visakhapatnam, AP-530041, India.

----------

